

Ask HN: Critique Kickstarter Page - iPhone Alarm Clock w/ Infrared Motion Sensor - dwshepard

Hi HN,
This is my first time posting here, but I appreciate this community and value its feedback.  We are preparing to launch our first Kickstarter campaign tomorrow and would like to do a quick litmus test before go-live.  Any thoughts, suggestions or feedback would be greatly appreciated.  Also, if there is anything that is unclear please let us know.<p>Again, the project isn't live so you can't pledge yet but Kickstarter allows a preview page, so please check it out:<p>www.kickstarter.com/projects/dshepard/2011545148?token=22acc92b<p>Thanks,
Drew
======
mark13
I think this is a great concept.

Minor copy note... you may want to consider bolding your FAQ questions to make
them easier to skim, but other than that it seems straightforward.

I do have a question--will it still work if someone is completely under the
covers? (i.e., how powerful is that sensor?)

Regardless, thanks for sharing. I'm looking forward to watching this once it
goes live!

~~~
dwshepard
Thanks for the feedback. Oddly enough Kickstarter will not allow access to the
FAQ module until we launch so these are just place holders for now. I totally
agree that they need formatting help and they should be easier to navigate
once live.

To address your sensor concerns, most people sleep with at least their
face/head exposed, and we've found this to be one of the best indicators. So
we recommend aligning the sensor with your pillow and then this should be a
non-issue. However, the sensor is powerful enough to pick up some motion under
the covers because it is based on heat. Furthermore, you can adjust the
sensitivity via the App, which allows you to test various conditions. We have
always found that with proper setup it works great.

Thanks again! Drew

